# O/T Tattoo's



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Want to get a tattoo done and I'm looking for places anyone can recommend.

My biggest fear is going somewhere that is rubbish. Watching Miami Ink on the tv gives me high expectations too :lol:

Any help appreciated.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Best advice I can give is don't do it, you will only regret it in years to come


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Jamie*

not at all

Try Infinite Ink in Hamilton (excellent and very very professional) or Custom Inc in Glasgow (ask for Marcus)

Cheers

Iain


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

infinite ink in hamilton are really good all my mates go there so i would reccomond them


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

47p2 said:


> Best advice I can give is don't do it, you will only regret it in years to come


Especially if it turns out like any of the following!























































Absolutely fking priceless!!! :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

its down to you i have one but thankfully its not that big and on my shoulder so i cant see it, would i get it done again if i had the choice - nope just dont see the point


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

That one scares me so much.

You either love them or hate them I guess. I think they are awesome.

Thanks for the suggestions will investigate them!


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*tats*

Jamie

there are a good range of magazines available for you to peruse and they will give you a good indication of what can be done. do something original and most good artists will draw it out on you to show you how it will look

try - skin deep to name but one of four or five publications

cheers


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ive had quite a few done at different places. I can definetly recommend Chameleon on Glasgow Rd, Paisley. Make sure its Leon (the Australian guy), his work is the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Custom Ink and Irezumi in Glasgow and Minerva Tattoo (http://www.myspace.com/tattooingbykaye) but i spose it all depends on what you want done. Best looking at previous work and judging from that.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Woody @ Woodys tattoo studio in High Wycombe is the man to use but be prepared to wait at least 2 months to get anything done by him :thumb:

http://www.woodystattoostudio.com/WOODY'S GALLERY 36.htm


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

blancolo tattoo on union street is good, as is tattoos by lorraine..

think the're married or something tho :lol:

my dad got his done by lorraine though, pretty good


----------

